# Foreground plant id please!



## defdac (May 10, 2004)

What is name of this plant?
http://my.so-net.net.tw/max838/IMGP6044_resize.JPG


----------



## defdac (May 10, 2004)

Nevermind =)
http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/...by/6426-something-to-drool-over-but-vain.html


----------

